# Iui two days after lh surge - success stories?



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hope someone may be able to help me out. Doing unmedicated donor iui and had lh surge, smiley face, on Saturday. Clinic shut Sunday, so going in Monday. They reassure me that success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one, but am getting twitchy. Should i pull out this month, or just go as planned on Monday? Has anyone had any success with two-day basting? Am just concerned will miss my best chance. But then first iui didn't work, so maybe mixing it up is a good thing? Arghhh!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Marymay - I know with my surge test strips it says will ovulate 24-48 hrs later so could be a good thing if you tried earlier last time and got a BFN. Have you done another test since to see what it says? I had 2 days of smiley faces this month. When medicated IUI i was basted 36 hrs after trigger so in the middle but got a BFN.
Good luck and i think its worth a go.


----------



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for that missy. I haven't done another test, I am bad enough with over analysing, so thought it best not to confuse matters. I think I will go tomorrow, a change may be for the best after last bfn. Fingers crossed my egg is a good 'un and hangs on in there til tomorrow morning. I know I can't do anything next month as away. I am trying to convince myself clinic would not do it if they thought there was no chance at all. It's just all a waiting game. It never ends!! Good luck for you too xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

marymay - sorry just amended my post meant to say 24-48 hrs not 28, good luck for today hope it all goes well.


----------

